# Changes at Tippy Dam



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Hello everyone,
I want you all to be aware that the US Fish and Wildlife Service will be installing a permanent sea lamprey trap just downstream of the coffer on the north side of the Manistee River below Tippy Dam. Construction will take place this summer. As far as I'm concerned, this is a good thing, as it will allow them to remove more spawning sea lampreys from the river. The males will be used for their sterile male program, and the females will be disposed of. I don't expect any negative changes to the habitat there, although flow patterns will change somewhat, which could mean that the fish hold in different spots than they used to. Here is a link to the website for the proposed project: http://www.glfc.org/sealamp/how.php
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "Manistee River trap briefing paper".


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Glad to hear that. Sea Lampreys have had a huge impact on fish populations.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

That's awesome!!! I always see a bunch when I'm there. Thanks for the heads up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Mark - 

Thank you for the notification. I am always impressed with the amount of information that you and Todd communicate to the fishing community about upcoming projects and management decisions. This is very helpful. 

thanks again,

Matt


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

So in other words, it's being constructed in that deep fast slot known as the "lining hole?" Can't complain about that! 

Now, if you could put something like that in the east corner ripping slot at 6th st. I'll not only sing songs in your honor, but I'll name my next dog after you (sorry, no more kids to name)


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

thousandcasts - 

Not sure it will do much to that slot other than concertrate more fish there... which will not help when the 'liners' descend...but it will sure make the skam fishing better next June! And I will say that the rock bar in the middle of the river looks pretty interesting... I am curious how that will end up. Will it be a dry island? If so, pretty interesting to have a mid-river fishing spot where you can cast to both heartattack hill slot (bathtub hole) and turn around and hit the liner hole with out moving.... 

fish on


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks Mark! Appreciate your updates.
Jim


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for keeping us informed here Mark.


----------

